# is my dog a staff x pitbull



## staffy88 (Sep 4, 2008)

i have a4 year old staffy x but im not sure what with , she is much bigger than a normal staff,people come up to me in the street and ask if shes cross pitbull but im not sure and the vet doesnt even know


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

your picture doesn't work


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

cant see the pic hun?

From what I've heard on here quite a few stff x risk looking like Pit Bulls even when they have no Pit Bull in them what so ever


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

For some reason when you put the link in between IMG codes it shows a red X lol.

Edit, try this:


----------



## alison (Mar 14, 2008)

Not a pit bull. Staff staff x but not type imho.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

It wont be a pit bull mix but is more likely to be a staff mix


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not good at guessing breeds but I can definitely see Staffie.

Whatever the mix, she's gorgeous.

Sue


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I would say she is definitely a staffie x. She is so cute!


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Def a staffie


----------



## chasexx11 (Apr 1, 2011)

staffy88 said:


> i have a4 year old staffy x but im not sure what with , she is much bigger than a normal staff,people come up to me in the street and ask if shes cross pitbull but im not sure and the vet doesnt even know


I think it's very hard to tell i also have a staff pit boy..he has more pit in him than staff. i also have a girl who is more staff than pit.. The boy is white he has a real muscular body. He's not as podgy as the girl lot's more difined.. Although he is meant to be the meaner of the 2. i feel blessed as he is so good. well manered good with cats other dogs..I also have him walkiing off the lead... give us your email addy i will send you some pics.. see if it resembles yours.


----------

